# Gnome Network Tools/ System > Administration > Network "The interface does not exist"



## codesweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello,

I am having a problem with Gnome2 and the GUI network configuration. Actually this isn't the whole explanation. I need a desktop environment (other than kde) that I am able to configure network settings via a GUI i.e. static IP, gateway, etc. I would prefer XFCE4 but would go with anything. I don't want to switch to PCBSD because FreeBSD has always done everything I need done, and it does it well (I know PCBSD is based on freebsd FreeBSD, but the learning happens on a fresh install of FreeBSD hands down.)

I am able to set static IP's via the command line just fine so that isn't an issue. The issue is I am using this as a work computer that requires me to change static IP's several time's while setting up modems, routers, and other proprietary systems. It would make it a lot quicker for me to be able to use a GUI. So on to the errors. First, I never saw where NetworkManager was ported to FreeBSD, is that true? Second, while using gnome and going to Applications > System Tools > Network Tools and selecting my wired interface (bfe0) and then selecting configure I get the error 
	
	



```
The interface does not exist
```
 However, I am typing this on the computer I am getting that error on, and the interface is configured fine as far as I can tell. See below:


```
bfe0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
	ether 00:14:22:90:cd:fb
	inet 10.0.0.114 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 10.0.0.255
	nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
```

A brief note on this: netmask shows in Network Tools 0.0.0.0 and Hardware address says "Not Available."

Now if I go through System > Administration > Network it says 
	
	



```
Wired Connection (bfe0) - this network interface is not configured
```
 Is this broken? A known bug? I have searched everywhere and can't find anything other than bug reports from a couple years ago at best. 

On a side note, I don't care if it is through Gnome. If I just installed a network manager with XFCE4 that would be fine or any other desktop enviroment (the lighter the better, no KDE) that would be fine as well.

Oh, one more thing. If I run:
`$ pciconf -lv`
I get:

```
hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection'
    class      = network
```
Don't know if that helps or not. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Brian

P.S.
I tried to format this correctly. I apologize in advance if I made mistakes. It has been a while.


----------

